# No more Pilot series



## smithflorida (May 19, 2005)

My LBS says that Trek may be dropping the Pilot series after 2005. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Trek has expanded the Pilot series for 2006 and dropped the 2100 from the line, the Pilot has been one of Trek's biggest sellers for 2005.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/road/2100.html ?

Maybe they dropped the 2100C?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I think you're right.


----------

